# Liberty of London from MAC and Target.



## obscuria (Mar 21, 2010)

This is my London of Liberty Haul (most of the MAC stuff was a gift, score!)

Oh and I forgot to take a picture of Blue India, but I got 2 of these now.

So from MAC:






Ever Hip Lipstick (love)
Peachstock (also love)
Summer Rose BP
Shell Pearl BP and another backup of it.
Prim and Proper Blush and another backup of it
Bough Grey e/s
Birds & Berries e/s
Dame's Desire e/s

This may be the first packaging from MAC that makes me not want to depot my eyeshadows...and that is saying a lot.

And also, for the price of an LOL scarf from MAC, I went to target instead and got the cutest stuff.

Bedding: Comforter +two pillow cases






Two storage boxes






and my new coffee mug


----------



## Nicque (Mar 21, 2010)

great haul, and love the coordinating housewares. thanks for sharing


----------



## Purple (Mar 21, 2010)

Awesome haul!! I love the bed set and the coffee mug!


----------



## blusherie (Mar 21, 2010)

Great haul!! I love Ever Hip too!!


----------



## lushious_lips (Mar 21, 2010)

Great haul!!!!


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 22, 2010)

nice i havent had time to check my local target i need to get over to it


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 22, 2010)

My small haul from Target =)


----------



## Susanne (Mar 22, 2010)

Awesome haul!! Enjoy!


----------



## obscuria (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bumblebees24* 

 
_My small haul from Target =) 




_

 
Super cute. I might got back and get more of these mugs


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice haul! Wish we had Target in Canada!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 22, 2010)

Cute stuff!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow I love the libery of london bins


----------



## gemmel06 (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow i really love the bedding


----------

